# in Illustrator Masken wie in PS verwenden



## katha1001 (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

weiss jemand von euch zufällig, ob es in Illustrator möglich ist, genauso, wie in Photoshop Masken zu verwenden? Ich möchte gerne einen Pfad mit einem Verlaufsebene belegen (siehe Screenshot) und eine Volltonebene mit einer Maske (siehe ebenfalls Screenshot) ....

vielen Dank schon mal
katha1001


----------



## katha1001 (22. Dezember 2005)

hi, ich habe gerade was dazu gefunden, was sich "opacity mask" nennt. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt oder nen guten Tutorial Link? Ansonsten werde ich es selbst testen und dann meine Ergebnisse posten.


----------



## katha1001 (22. Dezember 2005)

schaut mal hier: ist sehr gut beschrieben

http://www.tutorialoutpost.com/count/1834
http://www.tutorialoutpost.com/count/1834
http://illustrator.digitalmedianet.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=26026


----------

